# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 315 : le magazine dont vous êtes le Heroes

## Guy Moquette

Quelle est la recette pour faire un bon *Might & Magic Heroes* ? Dans cette 315e édition de Canard PC, on vous parle de la dégustation d'échantillons organisée par le marmiton Ubisoft, qui semble avoir son idée sur la question : une bonne grosse louche de Heroes III, une pincée de Heroes IV, une cuillère à café de Heroes V, on fait bouillir dans un désaveu à demi-mots de Heroes VI, que l'on concasse ensuite en poudre avec laquelle saupoudrer légèrement le tout. Mais alors très légèrement, hein : c'est davantage pour l'aspect esthétique que pour le goût. On vous dit tout sur le septième opus de la saga qui émerveille les plus croulants d'entre nous depuis 1995. De quoi saliver, mais par principe, on attendra quand même d'avoir une plus grosse bouchée à croquer : on se rappelle en effet  que le cuistot a l'habitude d'avoir de bonnes recettes, mais qu'il a aussi tendance à sortir ses plats du four avant qu'ils ne soient assez cuits.

Autre question : quelle est la recette pour faire un bon mag' ? Il faut déjà du test de Triple A, genre *Battlefield Hardline*, pour rappeler à quel point les productions indés, telles *Pillars of Eternity* (également surnommé « Baldur's Gate 3 », rien que ça...), sont indispensable à l'équilibre alimentaire du joueur difficile. Il faut aussi de la quantité, car le joueur est goinfre, alors voilà de quoi remplir la carte des tests : *Ori and the blind forest*, *Oddworld : New 'n' Tasty*, *Sid Meier's Starships*, *Harold*, *Helldivers* (plat hélas réservé aux consoleux) ou encore *White Night*.

Il faut également une bonne dose de previews et autres « En Chantier » : *Kwaan*, *Keeper RL*, *The Masterplan* ou bien *Ashes of the Singularity*, la tentative de revisiter Total Annihilation par Stardock. Ainsi qu'une rubrique techno pour donner du liant, bien consistante sur ce coup, puisqu'en plus des traditionnelles *News Hardware* et du *Tour du périph'*, on vous cause de l'*Apple Watch*, du moyen de transformer son téléphone en Track IR (sans vous rendre ridicule du tout) et de *réalité virtuelle*, avec un dossier qui fait le tour d'horizon du futur marché des casques et des différentes applications qui vont tenter de justifier leur achat.

Et comme il faut penser à bien assaisonner, on n'a pas lésiné sur les rubriques : un *Panier garni* dédié à XCOM, un *Rétro* consacré à Serious Sam, un regard freudien sur *Diablo III*, ou le retour de GMB, notre juriste bodybuildé qui explique comment le jeu vidéo a tué Karl Marx. Oh, et inutile de nous rappeler que bon ou pas, un plat finit invariablement au même endroit : Maria Kalash s'est intéressée à cette section du forum qui se penche sur la *représentation des chiottes dans les jeux vidéo*. La boucle est bouclée.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Magnarrok

Je le dis comme je le pense : "La couv' est putain de belle !"  ::):

----------


## kilfou

Heroes + Pillars, ca sera le premier cpc que j'achète depuis un long moment !

----------


## Darkath

Vous auriez pu mettre Pillars en Couv quand même.

----------


## ERISS

J'ai à peine fini de lire le *313* que le 315 va sortir..
Il y a eu un 314 en kiosque?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je n'ai pas été emballé par Heroes 5, j'ai boudé le 6, mais le prochain me donne envie aussi, j'ai hâte de lire ça.
Pour Pillars of Eternity j'ai été faible, j'ai craqué.  ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Un dossier sur la réalité virtuelle ! Alors qu'il suffit de voir le 2ème épisode de la dernière saison de Community pour un état des lieux sur la question.

----------


## Higgins

Qu'est-ce à dire? Pas de Bloodborne?!
Ce magazine met vraiment trop en avant les jeux PC, je suis choqué.

----------


## LePok

Une rubrique dédiée à XCOM, super !! Moi qui ai acheté et laissé dormir ce jeu dans un coin de mon disque... ça va me le faire lancer, à coup sûr ! Et jolie couv', oui, très jolie couv'. Avec un peu de bol, aujourd'hui en BAL ?...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous auriez pu mettre Pillars en Couv quand même.


Hmm je crois qu'ils ont déjà eu des critiques de ce genre, mais la couv' dépend aussi de visuel fourni par l'éditeur/le studio, et au final c'est aussi la plus belle qui gagne.
Peut être qu'ils n'ont rien reçu pour faire une couv' décente avec PoE.
Et commercialement t'as plus de chances d'attirer avec Heroes qu'avec POE, ce qui est aussi au bénéfice de ce dernier vu que plus de gens sont susceptibles de découvrir le jeu en prenant le mag'  ::):

----------


## Athelas

Il faut quel délai pour qu'on le trouve sur Epresse ? Nota, je ferais peut être mieux d'aller en kiosque...

----------


## Al-Kashi

Si vous n'avez pas mis 12/20 à *Ori and the Blind Forest*, je, je, je me roule en boule en et je dévore votre journal du regard.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Si vous n'avez pas mis *12/20* à *Ori and the Blind Forest*, je, je, je me roule en boule en et je dévore votre journal du regard.


En notant sur 10 ? C cho lol

----------


## Al-Kashi

Si môssieur ! C'est parfaitement possible et mérité môssieur !

----------


## Nono

C'est quoi déjà le concept de "panier garni" ? Je ne connais pas encore la nouvelle formule ...

----------


## Darkath

> Hmm je crois qu'ils ont déjà eu des critiques de ce genre, mais la couv' dépend aussi de visuel fourni par l'éditeur/le studio, et au final c'est aussi la plus belle qui gagne.
> Peut être qu'ils n'ont rien reçu pour faire une couv' décente avec PoE.
> Et commercialement t'as plus de chances d'attirer avec Heroes qu'avec POE, ce qui est aussi au bénéfice de ce dernier vu que plus de gens sont susceptibles de découvrir le jeu en prenant le mag'


Je vois surtout que dès que boulon part, on a une nouvelle formule et des couvertures made in Ubisoft. Coincidence ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hophophop, Big Bear, sort de ce corps, allez ouste  :tired:

----------


## MathieuC

"Maria Kalash s'est intéressée à cette section du forum qui se penche sur la représentation des chiottes dans les jeux vidéo".

Enfin la réponse a une question existentielle : pourquoi les personnages de jeux vidéos ne vont-ils jamais aux latrines ?  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

cette section de forum qui représente les chiottes du JV.
Vous parlez bien du TOR là ou de la section MOBA?

----------


## BLEC

Pourquoi les personnages de jeux vidéo ne vont pas aux "chiottes" ?
Car beaucoup de ces jeux sont à eux seuls des chiottes !

----------


## Kamasa

> cette section de forum qui représente les chiottes du JV.
> Vous parlez bien du TOR là ou de la section MOBA?


 ::rolleyes:: 
M'est avis que ça faisait référence au forum Canard Cuisine.

----------


## ERISS

> J'ai à peine fini de lire le *313* que le 315 va sortir..
> Il y a eu un 314 en kiosque?


Si on a le temps de n'en lire (acheter) qu'1 sur 2 avec la nouvelle formule,
 j'en reviens à mon idée de diviser le mag' en 2 différents:
Une version CanardPC, et une version PigeonConsoles (incluant les Steam&co).

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si on a le temps de n'en lire (acheter) qu'1 sur 2 avec la nouvelle formule,
>  j'en reviens à mon idée de diviser le mag' en 2 différents:
> Une version CanardPC, et une version PigeonConsoles (incluant les Steam&co).


Tu oublies un peu vite la "version jeux sur OS Mobiles", la "version avec que les news pour Jolaventur' ", la "version sans graphismes 8bits et sans wargames, jeux de gestions ou autres tableurs compliqués" pour les idiots, la "version sans pub" pour ceux qui ont payé l'abonnement premium, la "version où pillars of eternity est noté 4 parce qu'il y a moins de quête que dans Baldur's gate 2", à opposer à la "version où PoE est noté 9 parce qules combats sont plus tactiques que dans Wasteland 2", ...

Sinon, tu achètes des ciseaux, un couteau de cuisine, un massicot, un scalpel, un sabre laser ou autre bitoniaud plus ou moins coupant, et tu te fais ta propre version. Tu peux même alors, et je t'y engage, tenter de t'étouffer avec les chutes de papier, en évitant évidemment d'utiliser une page de test de jeu greenlighté, qui risquerait de te rester en travers de la gorge.

----------


## L-F. Sébum



----------


## Pipomantis



----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Guy Moquette



----------


## Maria Kalash



----------


## Flad

> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/...3/974/clap.gif





> http://i.imgur.com/T5R3TQ9.gif





> http://i.imgur.com/r7JKY9P.gif





> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/srcstc.gif





> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...14/631/54b.gif


Jvois que ça bosse dur à CPC  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Tu oublies un peu vite la "version jeux sur OS Mobiles", la "version avec que les news pour Jolaventur' ", la "version sans graphismes 8bits et sans wargames, jeux de gestions ou autres tableurs compliqués" pour les idiots, la "version sans pub" pour ceux qui ont payé l'abonnement premium, la "version où pillars of eternity est noté 4 parce qu'il y a moins de quête que dans Baldur's gate 2", à opposer à la "version où PoE est noté 9 parce qules combats sont plus tactiques que dans Wasteland 2", ...
> 
> Sinon, tu achètes des ciseaux, un couteau de cuisine, un massicot, un scalpel, un sabre laser ou autre bitoniaud plus ou moins coupant, et tu te fais ta propre version. Tu peux même alors, et je t'y engage, tenter de t'étouffer avec les chutes de papier, en évitant évidemment d'utiliser une page de test de jeu greenlighté, qui risquerait de te rester en travers de la gorge.


Je pensais plus a une version sans Steam pour ERISS.

----------


## ERISS

> Tu oublies (toutes les versions particulières qu'on puisse inventer)


Non, je parle juste de faire d'un côté un CPC exclusivement PC (plutôt drm-free),
 et d'un autre un CPC Consoles (consoles hardware habituelles, ou PC à DRM càd consoles 'software/hardware-déporté' genre Steam).





> Sinon tu achètes des ciseaux et tu te fais ta propre version.


Auparavant je ne lisais pas les trucs à drm dans CPC. Mais ça scandalise nos journalistes, et puis aussi je suis curieux (des sorties futures potentielles de GOG notamment..).

----------


## jmpz

Hâte de lire ça!

Mais j'ai le même souci qu'avec le numéro précédent  ::(: 
L'appli Win8 me demande de le payer 3,00€ alors que je suis abonné jusqu'en Août 2015 normalement...

----------


## Bah

> Non, je parle juste de faire d'un côté un CPC exclusivement PC (plutôt drm-free),
>  et d'un autre un CPC Consoles (consoles hardware habituelles, ou PC à DRM càd consoles 'software/hardware-déporté' genre Steam)..


Mais ouais ! Faut prévoir le contenu du journal selon seulement les goûts d'ERISS. Ca paraît être un excellent business model. Je te propose de te lancer avec tes économies, tu ne peux que devenir riche.

----------


## Laya

Ils peuvent aussi faire une version pour ceux qui aiment les jeux vidéo...

Ah mince, c'est déjà fait.
 :tired:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Auparavant je ne lisais pas les trucs à drm dans CPC. *Mais ça scandalise nos journalistes*, et puis aussi je suis curieux (des sorties futures potentielles de GOG notamment..).


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non, je parle juste de faire d'un côté un CPC exclusivement PC (plutôt drm-free),


Le rapport entre un mag "pc" et l'absence de Drm ?

Ah oui: aucun.


Un mag jeux "Linux" je comprendrais (le pouvoir de l'Opeeeen et du Freeee), mais "pc" non, désolé, toujours aucun rapport.
La monomanie ça se soigne, tu sais. Peut être pas encore  à coups de Dual Weapons mais la science progresse.

----------


## keulz

> un CPC exclusivement PC (plutôt drm-free)


Ah ouais, t'en es là... Ça fait combien de temps que tu n'as pas vu un jeu sans au moins une CD-key à rentrer ?

----------


## Kaiser Setzer

Té, j'ai arpenté toutes mes crémeries habituelles pour trouver mon CPC, hier. Je ne l'ai trouvé nulle part. J'ai fini par me dire que la date de sortie était une bonne blague. Hein, c'est ça ? Une sortie le 1er avril, je me suis fait eu, hein ? HEIN ?  ::(: 

Ah, pis la tête des autres clients quand ils entendent le nom du mag' : priceless...  :;): 

Bon, c'est reparti, pour les crémeries... ::O:

----------


## kilfou

Pas trouvé hier mais trouvé ce matin, l'édito a un goût de Boulon.  :^_^:   :Emo: 

Bon par contre que 3 pages sur Heroes...  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Oh, et inutile de nous rappeler que bon ou pas, un plat finit invariablement au même endroit : Maria Kalash s'est intéressée à cette section du forum qui se penche sur la *représentation des chiottes dans les jeux vidéo*. La boucle est bouclée.


Alors l'idée est intéressante et bien traitée, mais sérieusement, donner autant d'importance à Sigarrett ? En le citant deux fois ?

Vous vous rendez pas compte, il se sent plus pisser là, et pour une fois c'est pas à cause de son âge ! Pensez à son pauvre cœur  ::ninja::

----------


## Chan

Cet édito de la mort.
On dirait du Kahn ayant fumé Moquette.

----------


## Fabiolo

> Té, j'ai arpenté toutes mes crémeries habituelles pour trouver mon CPC, hier. Je ne l'ai trouvé nulle part. J'ai fini par me dire que la date de sortie était une bonne blague. Hein, c'est ça ? Une sortie le 1er avril, je me suis fait eu, hein ? HEIN ? 
> 
> Ah, pis la tête des autres clients quand ils entendent le nom du mag' : priceless... 
> 
> Bon, c'est reparti, pour les crémeries...


Pas encore dans la boîte aux lettres non plus. On verra demain.

----------


## ERISS

> Le rapport entre un mag "pc" et l'absence de Drm ?
> Ah oui: aucun.


Le rapport entre un personal computer et les drm? Si on a un pc, en tant que gamer c'est pour y avoir des personal games, et non des jeux qui ne nous appartiennent pas.
Donc un magasine de jeux pc où il y a principalement du jeu de consoles, ça fait pas très sérieux. Oups c'est vrai que le canard a été renommé "et consoles".

----------


## Haraban

> et d'un autre un CPC Consoles (consoles hardware habituelles, ou PC à DRM càd consoles 'software/hardware-déporté' genre Steam).


Tu considères qu'un PC hébergeant des jeux avec DRM...  ::huh::  ... est une console !?  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Jaycie

> Tu considères qu'un PC hébergeant des jeux avec DRM...  ... est une console !?


Haraban, voici ERISS, pourfendeur des DRM et de Steam en particulier devant l'éternel.

Lui qui conchie les DRM car système fermé, je pense cependant qu'il a un ordi avec Windows, système fermé au possible.

----------


## ERISS

> Tu considères qu'un PC hébergeant des jeux avec DRM...  ... est une console !?


Steam par exemple fait plutôt une console du pc: Ton pc de jeu ne devient plus qu'un hardware d'entrées-sorties sans que tu n'aies plus le contrôle entier de ce qu'il y a dessus: de tes entrées-sorties sont contrôlées par le pc de Gabbe, pas le tien. C'est ça les DRMs: pour la sécurité des éditeurs, on t'enlève le contrôle de ton pc, qui ne devient ainsi plus qu'une console comme tu n'en as plus l'entier contrôle.
http://www.lollercoasterlab.com/2012...le-oh-wow.html
http://www.gucomics.com/comic/?cdate=20120305

Pfff CPC, vous auriez pu faire un poissond'avril avec moi: "Parthénogénèse du canard!"

----------


## SiGarret

> Alors l'idée est intéressante et bien traitée, mais sérieusement, donner autant d'importance à Sigarrett ? En le citant deux fois ?
> 
> Vous vous rendez pas compte, il se sent plus pisser là, et pour une fois c'est pas à cause de son âge ! Pensez à son pauvre cœur


C'est vrai que cet hommage est touchant, mais qu'il peut entraîner la jalousie de certains.  ::siffle:: 
Alors qu'il récompense aussi tous les canards qui ont réalisé cette collecte, bravo à eux. :;):  
Moi j'ai 6 ou 7 screens, c'est tout.

Bravo Ruvon pour placer que je risque de ne plus me sentir pisser, à propos d'un forum de screens de toilettes, c'est bien vu. 
Et en fait, je risque de péter plus haut que mon c... non ? 
A voir mon pseudo dans ce papier ?

Mince, je suis passé en mode "roucas".

Et mon coeur résiste, merci. 
Il attend les groupies du coup.
...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je n'osais pas mais si on en est à demander la formule qu'on souhaite, j'aimerais que ma version de CPC ait moins de screens et plus de textes. Avec un proverbe Russe une page sur deux.
Merci (je n'ai pas de katana mais je peux mordre).

----------


## Pifou

Moi je veux plus de lolcats.

----------


## Zebb

Comme d autres au-dessus, je tenais à saluer le merveilleux édito de ce numéro, qui m 'a touché au plus profond de mon être.

Et la couverture déchire!

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Comme d autres au-dessus, je tenais à saluer le merveilleux édito de ce numéro, qui m 'a touché au plus profond de mon être.


Ca m'a fait le même effet quand j'ai lu l'édito de proctolog'mag !

----------


## Higgins

Oui, l'édito est beau, et le glaçage de la couverture est quasi sexuel. Encore bravo!

----------


## Manu71

Juste un truc: pour aider les gars qui habitent dans le trouc du cul du monde, il serait possible d'annoncer systématiquement la date de sortie  du mag dans la news sur le forum ?
J'ai l"impression que l'écart temporel "News/sortie du mag" n'est pas tout le temps le même... du coup, je vais chez mon marchand de journaux pour rien parfois. Et il n'est pas juste à coté de chez moi....
Pis c'est la frustration aussi...

----------


## Bah

> Le rapport entre un personal computer et les drm? Si on a un pc, en tant que gamer c'est pour y avoir des personal games, et non des jeux qui ne nous appartiennent pas.
> Donc un magasine de jeux pc où il y a principalement du jeu de consoles, ça fait pas très sérieux. Oups c'est vrai que le canard a été renommé "et consoles".





> Ouai, je viens de profiter de la promo 50% sur D3+RoS

----------


## devn

Grand maître B devrait reprendre ses cours de marxisme léninisme: le barbu avait aussi traité des biens immatériels de son temps (si on ne croisait pas beaucoup d'analystes programmeurs à son époque, il y avait tout de même des artistes et des scientifiques).

Allez hop, une semaine de rééducation populaire à servir des merguez à la fête de l'huma pour la peine.

----------


## unijalo

Une petite question : le mot partiellement masqué sous le logo de la couv, c'est bien "énuclée" ? Ça me trotte depuis le jour où vous avez publié la couv, et là je n'en puis plus !

----------


## Guy Moquette

Un soulagement pas cher : c'est bien ce mot-là !

----------


## unijalo

Ah merci Monsieur Moquette ! Je vais enfin pouvoir profiter de la vie comme il se doit.

----------


## Croaker

Perso, je l'ai plutôt trouvé Proustien le "jeu vidéo et débat" de cette quinzaine.

Et je ne vous remercie pas pour ces souvenirs des petits chevaux que j'avais cru totalement effacer de ma mémoire après une thérapie fort coûteuse. Heureusement, l'article ne parle pas du Nain Jaune, il me reste encore un peu de SAN du coup.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

@devn: ouaip; mais un article scientifique ou un tableau, ça ne se fabrique pas comme un JV et ça ne se vendait pas en dématérialisé du temps de Marx. Mais bon, hein, l'article est parti d'une blague entre Moquette, Sébum et moi alors, faut pas trop chercher non plus !

----------


## Zebb

Marrant, NoFrag a sorti récemment un article très intéressant assez proche mais complémentaire sur le sujet ... les grands esprits se rencontrent ?

http://www.nofrag.com/2015/mar/16/46717/

Et sinon rien à voir: il n'y a pas l'espoir de voir un jour Helldivers sur PC ?  ::'(:

----------


## Netsabes

C'est une commande de Sony, donc faut pas trop espérer.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah ouais marrant cet article de NoFrag ! Comme quoi, c'est manifestement dans l'air du temps.

----------


## Zebb

Alors que vous avez une taupe chez NoFrag! (et qui a posté juste avant toi, sans vouloir désigner qui que ce soit)

Vous pourriez être un minimum professionnel et magouiller comme il se doit! #sushigate

----------


## purEcontact

Petite "erreur", Heart of Thorns est une extension, pas une simple mise à jour.

Encore heureux, y'a pas beaucoup de mouches là où j'habite.

----------


## Achille

> Ah ouais marrant cet article de NoFrag ! Comme quoi, c'est manifestement dans l'air du temps.


Votre article m'a intéressé, mais je n'en ai pas bien compris la conclusion qui se voulait logique sur l'absence de coût de revient  ::huh::  Faudrait que je relise ailleurs que dans le tromé.

----------


## Higgins

Il faut le lire aux cabinets, on est beaucoup plus concentré.
Et puis de toute façon, il faut le lire aux cabinets.

----------


## etienne3

Dans le papier intitulé "Marx Attacks!" du N°315 de CPC, Grand Maître B prétend que les jeux video, en particulier sous leur forme dématérialisée, auraient "tué" Marx - au sens de sa critique du Capital.



Or on peut rapidement montrer qu'il n'en n'est rien, même si la forme immatérielle des JV ne pouvait évidemment être connue de Marx à l'époque où il a développé sa théorie critique.

Le concept de base du Capital est la "marchandise", définie précisément dans le Chapitre I du Livre I, en tant que produit matériel généré par du travail humain utilisant du capital (machines, équipements) détenu par les capitalistes.

Marx s'inspirant de la théorie Classique de la "valeur-travail" (Smith, Ricardo et les autres), il considère le capital comme étant lui-même du travail accumulé et "réifié" (transformé en chose), et de ce fait, toute marchandise est in fine le produit du seul travail humain - le "travail vivant" des ouvriers produisant la marchandise, et le "travail mort" incorporé dans le capital.

Par conséquent, tant qu'il existe une propriété du capital, et ce quel que soit le type de "marchandise" produit, il y a du profit et de l'exploitation capitaliste, à travers l'extorsion de plus value. Cette propriété s'applique tout autant à l'industrie du jeu video.

L'équation fondamentale du capitalisme est la suivante: A - M - A' (avec A'>A), qui résume le fait que le capitalisme renverse la fonction fondamentale de l'argent (qui est un intermédiaire des échanges), en utilisant la production de marchandises non pas comme une fin en soi, mais comme moyen de "faire de l'argent avec de l'argent". Dans l'échange traditionnel, l'équation de base de la circulation marchande est M - A - M', l'argent A servant simplement à échanger une marchandise M pour un autre M', mais de valeur - mesurée en temps de travail vivant et mort incorporé - IDENTIQUE.

Dans le capitalisme, le mécanisme d'exploitation des travailleurs permet de faire plus d'argent A' avec un investissement initial A, en utilisant la production de marchandise M comme intermédiaire. Ce mécanisme A - M - A' demeure EXACTEMENT de même nature dans la fabrication de biens immatériels comme les JV que pour la fabrication de chaises IKEA ou d'automobiles.

Les capitalistes de l'industrie du JV, c'est-à-dire les actionnaires et les prêteurs (banques et détenteurs d'obligations émises par les boites de JV), lorsqu'ils se rémunèrent sous forme de dividendes ou d'intérêts, font EXACTEMENT la même chose que les industries traditionnelles: ils payent l'ensemble des travailleurs qui contribuent à la fabrication du jeu (développeurs, programmeurs, musiciens, testeurs, marketeux, secrétaires, etc...) EN DESSOUS de la valeur réellement créée par ces derniers.

La différence avec le XIXe siècle est que le salaire de "subsistance" ou de "reproduction de la force de travail" au XXIe siècle  comprend tout un tas de consommations permettant aux travailleurs de se divertir et de consommer tout un tas de trucs inutiles mais qui feront qu'ils seront contents de revenir bosser le lendemain et d'entretenir une famille de futurs travailleurs exploités - de ce point de vue, l'achat d'une console par exemple fait partie du salaire de "subsistance" d'un ménage, ce produit satisfaisant les enfants et les habituant à bien travailler à l'école, et ensuite à l'usine ou au bureau pour pouvoir à leur tour s'acheter ces biens de consommation - et d'autres comme des voitures, des IPads etc... 
Ce qui fait que la plupart du temps, les salariés de l'industrie du JV - comme la plupart des salariés des services - sont aliénés et exploités mais ne s'en rendent pas compte: la plupart aiment leur travail et se contentent de leur salaire, du moment qu'il y a une table de ping-pong et qu'on peut venir en jean/T-Shirt au boulot.

MAIS ce salaire reste INFERIEUR à la valeur totale générée par les travailleurs, du fait même que les capitalistes continuent à prélever des profits - et donc une plus value prélevée sur le "surtravail" non payé par les employeurs capitalistes.

Par exemple si une boite de JV employant 200 salariés génère 24 millions de chiffre d'affaires (400 000 copies à 60 euros) pour un coût total de 19.2 millions, soit 4,8 millions d'euros de profit sur un jeu ayant demandé 3 ans de développement, chaque travailleur s'est fait sucrer 8000 euros par an par l'employeur capitaliste. En admettant que chacun soit en moyenne payé 2000 euros par mois charges comprises (ce qui fait une masse salariale de 14.4 millions sur 3 ans, les 4.8 millions restant étant des dépenses en capital), chaque travailleur a ainsi bossé gratuitement 3 mois par an - soit en gros 2 jours par semaine.
Si le jeu est un gros hit et se vend deux fois plus (à 800 000 exemplaires soit 48 millions de CA), le profit est alors de 28,8 millions, et là c'est 48 000 euros par an que les capitalistes (actionnaires et prêteurs) piquent aux salariés, qui bossent alors gratuitement les 2/3 de l'année! 
Le schéma A - M - A' tourne à plein: c'est une grosse machine à cash pour les investisseurs, en vertu du fait que les salariés sont payés à un taux fixe - le salaire de "reproduction de la force de travail" - QUEL QUE SOIT le résultat de la boite - en dehors des rares dispositifs d'intéressement et de participation des salariés aux résultats.

Bien entendu, en cas de pertes, les capitalistes en sont pour leurs frais: c'est souvent ce qui est mis en avant pour défendre le profit ou la plus-value, le "risque" initial de l'investisseur. Concrètement, ça implique effectivement en cas de lourdes pertes que certains d'entre eux devront renoncer à quelques dizaines de villas avec piscines qu'ils n'auraient de toutes façon pas acheté. 
Quand aux salariés, eux, ils se font tout simplement virer, et rejoignent ce que Marx appelle l'"armée de réserve industrielle", c'est-à-dire un volant de chômeurs très utile pour les capitalistes, qui force les travailleurs à accepter des bas salaires pour pouvoir travailler afin de subvenir à leurs besoins. La boucle est bouclée...


Le fait que les biens produits soient dans le cas des JV des biens immatériels, dont la reproduction et le stockage sont quasiment SANS COUT - à part les serveurs de Steam - ne change rien à l'affaire: ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a plus besoin d'ouvriers pour fabriquer CHAQUE reproduction du bien comme dans le cas de la production de tables, que la plus-value a pour autant disparu.

Certes, comme le dit Grand Maître B, les travailleurs du JV ne sont employés que pour une tâche UNIQUE, celle de la création d'un SEUL jeu, et n'interviennent plus dans sa reproduction et sa diffusion.  Mais c'est évidemment pour cela que l'industrie du JV - comme tous les produits culturels (films, séries etc...) et les media (émissions de télé) - est une INDUSTRIE DE FLUX: de NOUVEAUX jeux sont sans cesse créés, permettant ainsi la reproduction infinie du schéma A - M - A'.

De ce point de vue, certe un peu plus abstrait, la production de JV ne se distingue aucunement de celles de tables ou de marchandises ordinaires: c'est à chaque fois un processus qui permet de fabriquer de l'argent avec de l'argent, en prenant pour support la dépense de travail humain payé en dessous de la valeur que celui-ci génère.

Contrairement à ce qu'affirme abusivement l'auteur du papier, jamais les notions de "surtravail" et de "plus value" ne se sont donc aussi bien portées que dans l'industrie du JV.

La meilleure preuve en est est que lorsque ces collectifs de travail que sont les salariés de l'industrie du JV sont incapables de générer du cash, eh bien ils se font virer comme n'importe quels prolétaires de base de l'industrie traditionnelle.



PS: voilà ce qui se passe quand un juriste se mêle d'économie: il écrit n'importe quoi, car les juristes sont généralement complètement nuls en éco.  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'ai rien compris mais je veux bien.

----------


## etienne3

Pardon, je savais pas que t'étais là.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En  tout cas les juristes sont plus faciles à lire que les économistes  ::): .

----------


## Haraban

Il ne viendrait pas d'insulter nos mères, là?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je sais pas. On fait quoi? Un pétage préventif des genoux?

----------


## Haraban

Oui, avec des figurines en fonte de grand maître B.
En direct sur la webcam de la rédac.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

@etienne3 : Bon mon vieux, je ne sais pas si les juristes sont généralement complètement nuls en éco, mais les économistes (à considérer que tu en sois un) sont manifestement généralement complètement nuls en intelligence sociale, parce que ta façon d'écrire donnes juste envie de te claquer le beignet alors que normalement on devrait être enchantés de pouvoir s'enrichir d'une analyse sérieuse donnée à un article qui se voulait déconnant.

Ceci étant, certaines sociétés qui font des JV font des gros bénéfices, ça on est tous d'accord. Ce que je dis c'est que si je paye quelqu'un pour faire un objet que je ne vends pas et qu'ensuite je reproduis gratuitement cet objet pour le vendre (le jeu dématérialisé), et que cet objet je peux le vendre 1 € comme 60 € puisqu'il ne me coûte rien, ce n'est pas la même chose que si je paye quelqu'un pour fabriquer chaque objet que je vends, comme des chaises par exemple. Autrement dit, si d'un coup, par un miracle de la technique, je pouvais payer quelques gars en une fois pour fabriquer un meuble que je conserve comme l'objet zéro de ma production, et que je peux dupliquer ce bien gratuitement et le téléporter tout aussi gratuitement chez l'acheteur, chaque duplication/vente n'incorpore aucun (sur)travail, ni aucun coût de quelque sorte que ce soit. 

Mais bon, à nouveau, c'était un article un peu déconne, et il y en aura d'autres, et ça ira de la recette juridique de la tarte dans la gueule, une spécialité de la rédac, à l'analyse épistémologique et algorithmique de la pensée freudienne par le prisme de la saga Far Cry. Je vous préviens, ça va piquer les yeux.

----------


## zwzsg

Le texte d’Étienne est moins long qu'un article de GMB, et bien plus pertinent. Venant de journalistes de CPC, je trouve triste de prétendre être incapable de comprendre les posts de plus de trois lignes sans gif.

Sinon, en fait, j'étais venu pour poster que ce canard m'a scandalisé par sa faute d'orthographe sur "comptoir" au début du guide sur Pillars of Eternity. Peut-être était-ce pour faire un jeu de mot qui m'a échappé, mais j'ai tout de même ressentie une vive douleur mentale.

Ainsi que par Victor Rugueux, qui non content d'écorcher TotalA en totalla sous prétexte d'une prétendue confusion avec les "novella", cite Planetary Annihilation mais pas Supreme Commander.  ::cry::

----------


## Haraban

> Le texte d’Étienne est moins long qu'un article de GMB, et bien plus pertinent.


Il est peut-être plus pertinent, mais pour des gens qui n'ont pas une foutue notion d’économie, il est imbitable. 
Je suis à peine capable de payer mes impôts personnellement et j'ai pourtant compris l'article de GMB. 
On sent tout de suite que la "pertinence" du pavé de etienne3 est surement plus importante, mais le texte est aussi beaucoup trop inaccessible, c'en est rédhibitoire. La vulgarisation y est totalement absente, c'est pourtant la base de tout langage spécifique à un métier qui veut se faire entendre par un plus large public.

----------

